# Do you hate the flute?



## ahansen_cello (Jul 23, 2010)

I hate the flute. Unless it's in orchestra, but even then... Do you?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

It was the most evil instrument ever invented and history has numerous examples of it being used as a murder weapon of mass destruction, mass propaganda, not to mention it being used as a domestic cane of discipline on insolent children, plus the fact that the Baroque transverse flute being made out of wood would have resulted in half the forest of Europe being chopped down, which contributed to global warming since the 16th century.

So yes, I hate the flute. It should be banned.


----------



## jhansen_violin (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah, yes....definitely hate the flute.

Someone voted NO???


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Sock puppet alert


----------



## CanonKen (Jul 29, 2010)

Depends how it is used. It can be sweet and soft, or nails down a chalkboard.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the flute. This is my favorite flute piece:


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I can't hate flute just because Mahler used it to such unbelievable effect, especially in the last movement of Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

No don't hate it - & especially like how Debussy, Villa-Lobos & Varese use it, among others...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I quite like Japanese Shakuhachi flute:






Takemitsu does some marvelous stuff blending Modernist and Japanese traditions:






Debussy also does some lovely things with the flute:






Koechlin as well:






and of course... Bach!!!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I heard that Mozart loathed the flute, but that didn't stop him from writing a few concertos for the instrument. Guess he had to pay the bills. He was human just like the rest of us, it seems...


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

How could someone hate the flute? I really like when cadenzas and codas are being played so beautifully by a baroque flute.

Knew it! Hansen family has declared war against our decent opinions with their evil plan to root their wierd ideas within us, especially after a support of HarpsichordConcerto's informative Ouverture.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I listen to Jethro Tull, of course I love the flute.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Dread, the flute puts food on my table....

+rep^flute


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

No, I love the flute. I hate clarinet. What a nasty pipe with plastic, teal sound timbre. And I hate composers even more than clarinet for prefering it over flute. Flute is the most natural, fresh, green wind instrument.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Why can't we have a decent piano-bashing thread instead? 

The flute is such a profound instrument: no other instrument relies on the fullness of human _inspiration_ to make its expression heart-felt.

Well, human _expiration _as well 

It is the aerophone instrument par excellence which viscerally connects the very breath of the flautist, to the instrument's body to yield such a glorious sound. In this respect, it is an extension of the human body, rather than playing jigs with one's right hand on a mechanical contraption like a piano.

Unfortunately it has a small (solo? lol) following.

There are some profound contemporary solo flute works; that brilliant 5 minute piece by the female composer S...... somebody. The fabulous solo flute works by the Polish composers, Slowinski and Meyer, who use the flute in chamber ensembles as well. Why these works are not known any more ... is probably related to the narrowness of their record label (Acte Prealable) who have limited distribution in the rest of the world.

I confess I used to play the flute although gave up almost instantly when I heard James Galway play and never seem to take a breath. Ideally, I'd rather play the alto or bass flute rather then C soprano concert flute. An instrument with a three octave range without any pretence towards playing chords ... gotta say that it's just a joy to play. I should whip mine out and knock the dust off now that this thread has reminded me


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I've heard of a Society for the Suppression of Solo Violins but I don't think there's an equivalent for the flute


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Some years ago I heard an avant garde piece which involved the performer reciting lines of poetry into the flute. Can't remember the composer.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Can't really say I have anything against any of the instruments of the orchestra..


----------



## jhansen_violin (Jul 23, 2010)

Boccherini said:


> Knew it! Hansen family has declared war against our decent opinions with their evil plan to root their wierd ideas within us, especially after a support of HarpsichordConcerto's informative Ouverture.




Hahah, I warned my husband! He insisted I was crazy, since "everybody hates the flute". lol
I actually really enjoy the flute in an orchestra, and I'm not just trying to avoid making enemies!  It's mainly that I don't enjoy listening to the solo flute. The timbre just fails to keep me interested...Too one dimensional.

Also, I'm glad Prokofiev saw the light and changed his flute sonata to a violin sonata. Good thing Oistrakh was there to bring Prok. to his senses!


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hate people who hate the flute


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

DAAAAAHHHH! CAN'T STAND THIS THREAD!

Who wouldn't love flutes???? D:

I'm a flutist! Of course I love flute! I was glad to find out that the vast majority of people didn't say yes...

Flutes rule!



jhansen_violin said:


> Also, I'm glad Prokofiev saw the light and changed his flute sonata to a violin sonata. Good thing Oistrakh was there to bring Prok. to his senses!


Pithooey. Prokofiev loved the flute, and the violin sonata was only made because violinists were jealous that the flute could have such good thematic material, so they stole it! :O


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

If you hate the flute, I guess you don't like Jethro Tull.


----------



## jhansen_violin (Jul 23, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Pithooey. Prokofiev loved the flute, and the violin sonata was only made because violinists were jealous that the flute could have such good thematic material, so they stole it! :O


*gasp!* We did no such thing! Prokofiev rewrote it to make it even BETTER because he realized his mistake!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Well, if flute vs. violion fight were to erupt I think I'd rather hold the violin if I wanted to win and the flute if I wanted to blow it.


----------



## jhansen_violin (Jul 23, 2010)

...I don't know. Flute would hurt more if you got hit with it...


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I usually like the flute, but if I have listened to too many flute pieces in a short time, I get kind of tired of its almost wheezing timbre and long for the clarity of an oboe. 

A good thing that you could vote both yes and no.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Around 7:10!

Also couldn't find a recording of it on youtube but there's a great flute solo in Rachaminov's "Capriccio Bohemian."


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

jhansen_violin said:


> ...I don't know. Flute would hurt more if you got hit with it...


Then flute it is! All the way.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

I love the Flute and find it an expressive instrument - I dont have enough works for Flute in my collection but probably my favourite is Bach's Flute Sonatas .


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jhansen_violin said:


> *gasp!* We did no such thing! Prokofiev rewrote it to make it even BETTER because he realized his mistake!


Naaaaaaah... Some violinists probably bribed or black-mailed him. It was David Oistrakh who _transcribed _it for violin, not Prokofiev himself, who simply gave permission. All the more proves that it was a shady business. 

There's an example of that happening elsewhere, but the other way around. Jean-Pierre Rampal asked Khatchaturian if he could transcribe his Violin Concerto into a Flute Concerto, and Rampal succeeded. 

Well, I must admit, I don't really care for flute in chamber settings, like wind quintets and such, but that's only because I don't like chamber music in general. But Flute and Piano is a great combination.

As a flutist, I can also add my knowledge of great flute repertoire. The French Composers made some of the greatest solo music for flute, besides orchestral music, thanks to the Paris Conservatoire Flute School, headed by people like Taffanel and Gaubert. Their tradition has been passed down to people all over the world, including me in part. I want to be a professional flutist one day.

Am I the only flutist on this forum? Perhaps.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Hate's a strong word, but I don't care for it (yet).


----------



## jhansen_violin (Jul 23, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Naaaaaaah... Some violinists probably bribed or black-mailed him. It was David Oistrakh who _transcribed _it for violin, not Prokofiev himself, who simply gave permission.


Ah, I'm afraid your facts are mixed up!  Alas, Prok sat down and rewrote it himself with Oistrakh's _assistance_. Oistrakh was there to give advice on making it more "violinistic" but nothing more.


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

The flute is a wonderful instrument, it's worth is underestimated, Composers don't create enough good pieces for it.

Check out Louis *Ganne*, his *Andante et Scherzo*




.

And Georges *Enescu*, his *Cantibile et Presto*




.

And Gabriel *Faure*, his *Morceau de Concours*


----------



## Octo_Russ (May 11, 2010)

Oh and if you want Flute in a Rock Band, forget about Jethro Tull, check out seventies Dutch group *Focus*, and their *Anonymous 2*, Thijs Van Leer is the Flautist, he comes in at 1:03 to 3:23, some of the most incredible power Fluting!






He's the guy in the middle.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I hate flute since you can't play it while chewing a gum.....but I do hope there is more Flute concerto, and I don;t remember any flutist name in my memory right now?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

jhansen_violin said:


> Ah, I'm afraid your facts are mixed up!  Alas, Prok sat down and rewrote it himself with Oistrakh's _assistance_. Oistrakh was there to give advice on making it more "violinistic" but nothing more.


True, I've heard the violin version, and there are a lot of added things like double stopping, pizzicato, even extra notes. The flute version also has many discrepancies, since their are other versions besides the original (changed/added notes, rhythms, etc.) made by various flutists, such as Rampal.

I still like the flute version more.  I've played it myself, and did the last movement for 2 adjudications this past school year. It's probably the hardest piece technically I've ever played. But violin or flute, it's absolutely characteristic of Prokofiev's musical personality, which I love anyhow.


----------



## jhansen_violin (Jul 23, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> But violin or flute, it's absolutely characteristic of Prokofiev's musical personality, which I love anyhow.


Yes, it is really so quirky, which I love about Prok. It's one of my favorite Sonatas!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, Except for Ian Anderson playing it and *Density 21.5*


----------



## lydiamack224 (26 d ago)

I hate the flute so much. it feels like needles being stabbed into my ears. Yes, you have to be very talented to play it, but it's such an annoying sound. Maybe this is because I prefer much lower instruments, and flutes usually play very high notes.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

A friend of mine plays in a flute ensemble, with up to six or eight flutes, including baritone flute and bass flute and piccolo. The sound is divine, like a calliope that's in tune.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

A recorder is kind of a flute too, right?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

How else may one write a complete piece of music without flute? The reedless flute family is around 10% of a real piece and one of the primary voice pairings or descants of an orchestra. It can be to thank for allowing the gifted composer tremendous subtlety and mastery into the forms, achieving the full flexibility in both rounding out the whole of contrapuntal aesthetic and rhythm, and being able to provide relief developments that express the height of human awe and emotion. The flute is considered one of the most profound musical characters.


----------



## PeterKC (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't mind the flute, but she's much more fun when she's with friends.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

Not many instruments in the orchestra match the expressive intimacy and agility of the flute. Wonderful instrument!


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

How can you not like the flute?


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

It's my least favorite of the standard woodwinds as solo and I don't think I care much for any flute concerto but I certainly don't hate the instrument and it is beautiful in short passages when used well, e.g. the solo in the slow section of the finale of Brahms' 4th or the virtuoso figurations of the main theme in the reprise of Beethoven's Leonore III.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I love the flute. I don't like playing the flute. All that air just flies over the embouchure hole and contributes to climate change or deforestation or something apocalyptic.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hate is stupid. BLÆh!!!


----------



## composingmusic (Dec 16, 2021)

It’s a wonderfully expressive instrument, and I enjoy writing for it. I’ve been writing a set of pieces for piccolo, C flute, alto flute, and bass flute (total duration roughly 20 min, 5 min per piece) – will say that that’s been a bit of a challenge, but a fun one!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

jhansen_violin said:


> Ah, yes....definitely hate the flute.
> 
> Someone voted NO???


No ten, however the yes have it


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

You know Galway is/was the best selling solo classical artist in history right?

I love the flute played in orchestral tutti or against the orchestra. Bach's *Orchestral Suite No. 2 Badinerie, *Mozart's *Concerto for Flute and Harp*, and the *Gianella "Military" Flute Concerto No. 3* among many others move me far more than famous works for piano or violin. Rossini's *Wind Quartets *also have fine writing for the instrument.

A good contemporary flute concerto is the *Trail Of Tears Concerto* by American Michael Daugherty that proffers the plight of native Americans ... though I liked the concert I heard in Flint, Mich. and this download from YouTube much better than the only recording from Naxos.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

ahansen_cello said:


> I hate the flute. Unless it's in orchestra, but even then... Do you?


There used to be days when I hated my flute. But over the years, I learned that if you treat it with respect, consistently spend a lot of time with it and give it your careful attention, and, in general take good care of it, it will be good to you in return.

Somehow, I think there is an analogy to be drawn there, but I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

It's OK. I prefer the oboe, clarinet and bassoon to it but I don't mind the flute except in its highest registers when it can get grating on the ear.


----------



## That Guy Mick (May 31, 2020)

HarpsichordConcerto said:


> It was the most evil instrument ever invented and history has numerous examples of it being used as a murder weapon of mass destruction, mass propaganda, not to mention it being used as a domestic cane of discipline on insolent children, plus the fact that the Baroque transverse flute being made out of wood would have resulted in half the forest of Europe being chopped down, which contributed to global warming since the 16th century.
> 
> So yes, I hate the flute. It should be banned.


I believe that these are myths that were created by underemployed saxophonists.


----------

